

Ask HN: If a framework has a lot of questions on SO, is that a good thing? - ChrisAntaki

While reading a framework comparison, I came upon an interesting value judgement. The author noted one framework had generated more StackOverflow questions &amp; Google queries, and used this as evidence of it having a stronger community. Now, it seems possible that a more complex framework would naturally generate more questions &amp; queries. What are your thoughts?
======
gaigepr
I think it is possible this could speak to a frameworks complexity,
flexibility, or lack of documentation. Only one of those things is inherently
negative so I would be inclined to appreciate a framework that had a larger
presence on google and SO. I speak from my experience with angularJS. I spent
time research Angular, Ember, and backbone a while back and went with angular
because of its popularity and large presence on SO.

